# Bunny sitting!!,



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm bunny sitting for my BFF, and her bun buns are simply adorable!
View attachment 11569



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok sorry it glitches out in me and auto posted  that black one in the photo is Koda and 
This is Meraid 
View attachment 11570



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute bunnies.

Though Meraid's cage looks dirty, what's in his litter box?


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm watching a school rabbit over winter break for extra credit. He drives me crazy. >_< he is nice but he chew everything, goes to the bathroom everywhere, and paces all night and day. Plus ge doesn't smell great.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

That's poo in the box. And I can almost bet that fluffy had cleaned it out just a day or two ago. Rabbits poop AN UNBELIEVABLE amount. It is totally ridiculous.


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

grumpy holland haha


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

The pretty black (mini?) lop is so shiny! I love it! The broken tort Holland reminds me of one of my old buns! Bunnies do poo a lot.. Haha
I used to breed/show Holland Lops, I absolutely love them. I haven't run into a breed with a better personality.
Have fun with the buns!!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yah that was poop xD I have cleaned her Litterbox three times since I got her xD they are being picked up today..I'm going to miss them but they were Stinkeeee! Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah keeping the smell contained can be difficult for sure... Haha!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow. I had a rabbit, but I do not remember him pooping that much (Granite he was a larger breed, a Harlequin, well ok, meat mutt).

Am i the only one that finds it odd that there is a litter box While she is on a wire floor? Sorry that just doesn't make any sense to me. the litter box just seems really out of place.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah my bunnies have a litter box but they are on carpet with a mat over the carpet and under the litter box (in case of accidents) in a 4x4 pen.. I think if its in a wire cage with a drop tray it shouldn't really need a litter box or vice versa. But the litter box could just be for easier cleaning, too.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, on carpet or hard floor I understand.

Just would be kind of weird if that was for easier cleaning since she would just be able to slide out the pan to clean it easily. Unless that cage doesn't have a slide out pan then she needs a new cage. Oh well.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Many people keep rabbits on wire , and then keep some place for bedding... I doubt their feet would get caught in the wire so ...  and ya, bunnies if you feed them a lot, they poop sooooo much.... And their pee is stinky  ... But they're sweet pets and are very expressive hehe.. Mine used to growl to avoid going back in the cage! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah mine are on wire when they are outside, they just have beds in their hutches. I just don't have a litter box out there because its wire..

I think the point they were trying to make is why have a litter box when there is essentially a big litter box jut underneath the wire.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never heard of adding bedding to a wire floor cage. Most I know just add a place to sit like a piece of wood or tile.

the wire size looks fine, recommended wire is 1 inch by 1/2 inch (14 gauge as well) or else it's too small for their poop to fall threw and larger they can get feet caught (especially smaller breeds).

Edited:

Wow we posted as the same time. Yes that is what I was asking.


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

The litter box is in da cage because Meraid kept flinging the poo out of the cage so the litter box keeps her from doing so 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, that makes more sense, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

wire causes sore hocks in rabbits sometimes when they have thinner fur..never heard of them getting their feet caught in the wire, though. 



i would have to argue that my flops have 10x the personality of my hollands lol...wanna talk personality though..lionheads. omg. not the good kind always either lol


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah I've got a lionhead and a lionhead holland cross and the holland cross has a HUGE personality, he's a goof! (Ok.... So this isn't a bunny forum but I'm posting a couple of bunny pics!!) 

Loki:















He is so funny-haha.
What sort of lop do you have? I've heard lops in general are pretty cool bins, but my Hollands (for me) take the cake. They were all handled from a very young age and shown and took trips to stores and petting zoos and were played with by children though so that definitely added to it. My first herd buck was the best rabbit I've ever had and he passed away this summer. I miss him  
I definitely love my bunnies, though! 
I'm down to 6, which sounds like a lot still, but when I was showing I had a lot more. Just too busy now! I've got a Californian (who has hardly any personality.. :/ she was a rescue from a meat breeder who took less than satisfactory care of his rabbits) a Satin/ND (who was abused and shows it... He is VERY on the wild side) a loin head (given to me after I was given his son) a lionhead/holland (who was given to me after my herd buck passed) and a checkered giant/nzw cross who was neglected and very nasty looking at first.. 
So those are my buns, haha. I've favored the Hollands, but the checkered giant cross is pretty great, too. 

Wire definitely can be a bad thing, and you should politely bring it up to your friend. Maybe suggest putting a bed in there or a blanket or even just a piece of wood. Just something comfy to stand on. They were made for soft grass under their feet  



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok so ima clear u p a few thing for ya guys  
1. Koda was advertised as a holland lop when my friend got him but he looks more like a mini lop, were thinkin he's a cross between the two.

2. Meraid has VERY thick fur on her feet and the wire doesn't seem to bother her. She's been in that cage for almost a year now but my friends other bunny (an angora/ lion head mix in other words a fluffy mess  ) died so she's planning on putting Meraid in his old cage which is exactly like Kodas. 
Right now Koda in sitting on my bed with my friend (their owner) 
View attachment 11607


Meraid isint allowed out because she's being a grump right now  
View attachment 11608


Oh and we decided to see what six would do if he met a bunny and well.... I found out even the bravest of rats are terrified of Bunnys  
My friend was holding Koda and I put six on the floor and he just sat there paralyzed with fear, then he ran away and hid xD 
I gotta love my tough guy 
View attachment 11609

So ya this week has been a week filled with rabbits and rats and of course rabbit and rat stink  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a holland, only my second and both have been sweeties but tend to follow the smaller skittish stereotype. Then, a french lop hes bonded to. then i breed french lops. my current herd buck is the...o heeeey with nudges then flops down by me and nudges me and makes grunty noises until i pet him. my house frenchie is a tripod and she follows me around and shoves her head at me for grooms throughout the time shes out (shes put up when kids are awake in her room to protect her) but she will groom you, her foot, or ears while you pet her lol. worst type i have seen on a french lop ever, but shes a doll


and some hollands are just BIG and badly bred, lol. shes got a smooshed face though, so i wouldnt say mini lop


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a pure white bunny with blue eyes...she was gorgeous! And big! She was advertised as a dwarf rabbit but there was no way she was a dwarf...I think she was a mix breed.Anyway she was playful and funny when she was out running around, but a nightmare to handle and extremely cage aggressive!Very grumpy and difficult bun! We never thought a bunny could have so much personality, you always think of them as quiet timid animals...nope! Lol...she was a pain in the booty, but we loved her!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Koda looks more like a holland than a mini in that pic for sure. 
They're both cuties  
I love my Hollands, but I have heard frenchies are great!



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

